# snag at LIP



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

ive been thinking about going out there and diving it to maybe cut it up some to deplete some of "the snag". what do you guys think id probly do it the week theyre doing repairs? id be diving off the yak. also how deep is it there?


----------



## Troutmask (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that barge still washed up down there? you might want to ask the owner if you could use that and the crew to help...lol...kidding...would like to know what is down there?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Troutmask said:


> Is that barge still washed up down there? you might want to ask the owner if you could use that and the crew to help...lol...kidding...would like to know what is down there?


no its not the bargge it was probly a boat anchor and now it has hundreds of fishfinder rigs complete with shock leaders tangeled in it


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Snag*

I can see the news now. Young man drowns trying to remove Snag at Little Island.If you do decide to do it don't go alone. The water depth there is probably around 8'.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

the main thing i am worried about is safety. i would definetly take someone else along, take a knife. etc any other recomendations?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Yeah*

Dont do it!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn Id love to do this haha. If only I had certs. to dive


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Your never going to have to buy lead again if you get it. On a side note I thought that snag was part of the pier or something like an old piling or such?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Do it! It'll be a laugh. Go on, do it. Go for it!


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

if i do this ill be a legendary dumba$$


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

You'll be a hero if you do


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes you will definitely be a hero. A big Pier and Surf, and fishing legend. I'm really curious to see what you find.


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Well I dove that pier many years ago. I can tell you there are a ton of snags out there, but the main one when I done it was part of an old gill net along with some old timbers. Now I can tell you that you will find a ton of rigs all around that pier plus the main snag ot the southern corner. What will surprise you the most is the hard mud and old tree stumps outa and around that pier from many moons ago when there use to be a swamp there verses salt water. If you do decie to dive it take someone else along. I wish I was back there to help out but I wont be back in the area until this coming july. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone else wanna join me i have an exra kayak????


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I was told a long time back by a much older fella who done caught more fish than ill ever bat an eye at that "the snag" is the remnants of the pump head from back when LIP was a pump station in the 70s to transfer water into backbay....

I was going to try your idea a few falls back & came to my senses when thinking about going to the bottom amidst a nest of shock leaders, rusty hooks, & whatnot down there & getting caught up in that mess..... If you do it, good luck....


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sea2aeS said:


> I was told a long time back by a much older fella who done caught more fish than ill ever bat an eye at that "the snag" is the remnants of the pump head from back when LIP was a pump station in the 70s to transfer water into backbay....
> 
> I was going to try your idea a few falls back & came to my senses when thinking about going to the bottom amidst a nest of shock leaders, rusty hooks, & whatnot down there & getting caught up in that mess..... If you do it, good luck....


getting caught in it is my worst nightmare


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone have any safety precautions i should take and how i should approach at doing this?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

IMO, better off letting it go & not risking your soul for some extra sinkers & rusty hooks....


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

ya dont do it


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

cast further, and crank in fast...i dont think i got it once this fall..not to my memory, and fished quite a bit


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> cast further, and crank in fast...i dont think i got it once this fall..not to my memory, and fished quite a bit



come to think of it. didnt catch any fish either  J/K:beer:


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

ill watch from the pier 
and can i get some lead ?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Clouserkid1 said:


> if i do this ill be a legendary dumba$$


If you want, I'll take the day off when you decide to do it, and though I don't dive, I can stand on the pier with a pin rigging anchor tied on and if you get in rouble, I'll just throw out and snag you! Can you imagine the size of that beast out there? 500 +/- lbs of lead, countless pin rig anchors, sting silvers, other divers? 

I don't think you'd have any trouble finding it and cutting on it, but I doubt anything short of explosives would break it up.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Its already been done two summers ago. Keifer free dove on it in the summer time and pulled up a couple buckets of mono and rigs. I believe he cut out a big piece of rope too. That snag will never go away as long as people keep donating to it!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was just getting ready to say the best way would be a lot of C4 
But if ya do go I want all my rigs back, oh yea Thanks in advance.

If ya remove that Ol Snag Monster what will us Old Farts have to fuss about besides you Young Farts,,, that monster ain't worth your life but :redface: wanna put me in your will for your fishn gear


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Snag*

Years ago as most know, Sandbridge was a life saving station.When ships and fishing boats would get in trouble the life saving dudes would haul a cannon out to the beach and fire ropes across the vessel and would make the ship stationary. Then they would launch their boats and save the sinking souls. Job well done.Well about 20 years ago I was fishing on the pier and this guy wanted to borrow my hand cart. He wouldnt tell me why so I wasn't gettin off of it. Finally he said follow me. To my supprise he found a brass canon in the surf and used my hand cart to carry it to his car. I told him to take it to a museum so thy could restor it. He soon did, or so so he said. Turns out it was the canon used to shoot the ropes and rescue folks. Now I imagine there are lots of ropes and fishing nets along with centries old swamp stumps and peat moss helpin cause this SNAG. Kiefer helped remove a small piece of it but what is needed is a TUG boat with a grapple system to rid us of the MONSTER! chriscustom


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Pretty cool find on the canon! I think that day he cut some out he got all he could that wasn't covered by sand. I think as the sandbar shifts and sand moves around it grows and shrinks. 

Anyone got a tug boat!!!


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

would anyone bitch at me if i tried to do this on a summer day?????????? id rather do it then on a really calm clear day.:fishing:with a bunch of people to witness itopcorn:
or do you think i should just do it sometime when its closed??????


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I would wait till summer, at least visibility will be better. I'm sure you'll have some help when the water is warmer. I don't think anybody would have a problem pulling up there rigs to help get rid of the snag.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Let us know when you're going to do this. I'm sure a lot of us would want to show up to watch and help.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Clouserkid1*

First off how are you planning to dive on this Scuba or free dive?
I assume the water is not to beep there but doing this on air will be alot better and you should dive with a parttner with experience.

Second thought was tying marker floats to ether ends ?

Third ; unless you have a Dry suit or a 7 mm , I'd do it in the summer time.

Fourth; How far from the pier is this snag most state laws prohibt diving within 100 yrd of piers .

Weather ,tides, and viz will play alot on such a venture , I have done alot of diving and recovery , and some small treasure hunts so think this trough before just jumpping in an alien world.

JMTC With that said ,this summer if you need help look me up.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You prepared to pull cypress stumps out?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> You prepared to pull cypress stumps out?


you got an underwater buldozer jeff??


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

O Shin Rin said:


> First off how are you planning to dive on this Scuba or free dive?
> I assume the water is not to beep there but doing this on air will be alot better and you should dive with a parttner with experience.
> 
> Second thought was tying marker floats to ether ends ?
> ...


ill be freediving but since it is on a sandbar its about 8 foot deep once I get a fishfinder on my yak im going to find it, mark it on the gps, see how deep it is.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Tackle*

Can I have all your old fishing tackle?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> come to think of it. didnt catch any fish either  J/K:beer:


???


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

At 8' it wouldn't really be a challenge if the water is not under 45 degrees and you are not in your skivvies. Not worth it bro. Seriously,....easier to hit Walmart.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

ull never get rid of that thing with all the years of fishing that has been done at that place and all the trash that has been washed into that monster some things are just better left alone bud


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Snag retrieval...*

After seeing it done by accident...I decided to put 100# on and old heavy rod and cast it out with a bunker snag. Once snagged, I would wrap the heavy mono around a wood handle and start backing up. Lost a few snags, but brought in TONS of stuff. In one haul off the point at Hatteras I brought in no fewer than 50 pieces of lead, as many hooks in various states of decay and untold amounts of other hardware.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

rsqchief5 said:


> After seeing it done by accident...I decided to put 100# on and old heavy rod and cast it out with a bunker snag. Once snagged, I would wrap the heavy mono around a wood handle and start backing up. Lost a few snags, but brought in TONS of stuff. In one haul off the point at Hatteras I brought in no fewer than 50 pieces of lead, as many hooks in various states of decay and untold amounts of other hardware.


were you casting straight 100 lb mono on a reel? or using it as shock? could you explain exactly how you did this so i could maybe do this instead


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I've thought about using a pier gaff and 150ft of rope to clear out a snag, but you never know what's down there. You could get it caught on an old piling or something really heavy, and then you can kiss that gaff goodbye. Using a bunker snag or something like that and heavy mono (like mentioned above) sounds a bit more economical in the event you can't get the snag up.


----------

